# Is there any way to make old gas useable?



## manygoatsnmore

I cleaned out all of my gas cans today, got rid of a few that were beyond fixing, and I have about 2-3 gallons of gas that were in various cans. They weren't stored with Sta-bil, as it was before I learned about this wonderful product. Is there any way to rejuvenate this gas or should I just plan on starting a big bonfire with it? Or, is there anywhere to take old gas for safe disposal? If there is a way to make it useable again, that would appeal to my frugal and thrifty nature.


----------



## ||Downhome||

I did the same today, I used a old coffee can to burn it off,better then risking it geting into the ground water but with all the idiots around it would just be a triffle amount compared to whats already there. 

Im sure if you where inclined and of the scientific sort you could redistill it,but for most of us I think burning it off is your best bet.

if it isnt to far gone drygas or rubbing alchohol or some of the octane boosters can bring it up to par for some engines, like lawnmowers types. though you will be needing to pull your spark plug and clean it, as it doesnt get rid of the junk and well it will "BURN" its going to be dirty.


----------



## Forerunner

I have a barrel that everything goes into......old gas, kerosene, paint thinner, used oil, etc....anything petroleum based. I let it settle, draw off the top half of the barrel, filter it well, and use it about one gallon to ten, in my diesel engines.


----------



## DENALI

Run it in something 2 cycle like a weedeater.....the required added oil for 2 cycle helps it out as well.


----------



## Jim-mi

You could/can use it . ."a quart at a time" in the tank of your 'car'.
Just make sure that it will be mixed with a lot of 'good' gas.


----------



## Farmerwilly2

One of my projects this early spring was to get a broken down Toyota Camry running again. It had been sitting 3 + years. I changed out the broken driveaxel, repacked the wheel bearing, aired up the tires, installed a new battery and have since burned up the 1/3 tank of gas that was in it. Either we get great gas here or Camry is a tough little car.


----------



## firestick

Try a product called Pri-G for gasoline or Pri-D for diesel.It's far better than Sta-bil for what you need (I use both for different purposes). Pri products may appear expensive at first. You need to remember that they are mixed 2000:1. Pri are the only products I have ever seen that will actually RESTORE old fuel.


----------



## Roadking

My '71 Arctic Cat has been sitting for 4 years, fuel it tank (mixed). Stale beyond belief. 5 gallon tank, tossed 1/2 can of dry gas (isopropyl) and 1 oz weedwacker oil mix in...shabang, baby running again. Now for the paint job...
It's not as good as fresh gas, and the excess oil makes smoke, but without it, the drygas would have wreaked havoc with the rings.
Unless you have a lil' project to play with, burn it off in the burn barrel...I just didn't feel like draining off the tank and lines on our 4th 50 plus degree day with sunshine...
Matt


----------



## mnn2501

Isn't PriG (or PriD) supposed to bring it back?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

If it was me, I'd filter it thru coffeee filter, and then add 1 gal to 20 gal tank in car. maybe add fuel cleaner.


----------



## edcopp

2 quarts of gas has the same explosive power as a half case of dynamite. Might make pretty good bombs.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

edcopp said:


> 2 quarts of gas has the same explosive power as a half case of dynamite. Might make pretty good bombs.


Now THAT could be fun, lol! Might get me in a little trouble, though.  I think I'll try the Pri-G. I looked at a couple stores and didn't find it, though. Any tips on where to buy? I'd rather not have to order it shipped - I'm sure there is probably a hazardous materials surcharge or something, which would be more than just replacing the gas.


----------



## stickysister

That’s a loaded question.


----------



## muleskinner2

manygoatsnmore said:


> I cleaned out all of my gas cans today, got rid of a few that were beyond fixing, and I have about 2-3 gallons of gas that were in various cans. They weren't stored with Sta-bil, as it was before I learned about this wonderful product. Is there any way to rejuvenate this gas or should I just plan on starting a big bonfire with it? Or, is there anywhere to take old gas for safe disposal? If there is a way to make it useable again, that would appeal to my frugal and thrifty nature.


Mix it fifty fifty with fresh gas and use it. The engine will never know the difference.


----------



## Danaus29

10 year old post, poster hasn't logged on in over 1 1/2 years.


----------



## muleskinner2

Danaus29 said:


> 10 year old post, poster hasn't logged on in over 1 1/2 years.


But is the gas still good?


----------



## Danaus29

I wouldn't trust 10 year old gas. Knowing my luck I'd probably blow up my car.


----------

